
Restrain the restraints: The case against non-compete clauses - edward
https://www.economist.com/leaders/2018/05/19/the-case-against-non-compete-clauses
======
mprev
An employer buys your time for the period you work for them. If they’re not
paying you, they have no moral right to dictate who you work for next.

How have we become so far removed from the idea that you sell only your labour
to an employer?

